# Praktica L2...any info???



## Artograph

I bought a Praktica L2 at a garage sale _years_ ago...always intending on taking up photography as a hobby.  Well, I just dug up up out of the basement and it appears to be in great shape.  I remember that it came with a case of lenses and whatever....that case is nowhere to be found!!  

I gather this camera is from the 70s....that's all I know.  I'm not even sure that it works (haven't tried it yet!!!), though the fellow who sold it to me all those years ago assured me that it did work.  ...I can't even figure out how or where to put the film in!!!  LOL!!!  I tried to look up an old manual on line....but with dial-up it will take forever!

Any info you can give me???  Is it a  "good" camera??  Is it worth anything to anyone????

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Steph

The Praktica L2 is a fully manual camera using M42 lenses. Those lenses are plentiful and inexpensive and some of them are really good (Pentax SMC, 50mm f1.4 for example) and IMO much better that many modern zooms. This camera is not worth much money, but you can get very good results if you purchase a decent lens.

To load a film, open the back by pulling the rewind knob upwards.


----------



## Artograph

Wow...thank you so much!!!  I'm going to give it a try!!  Ummm....what kind of film do I put in it..???  Regular old 35mm?????  Where can I get "black and white" film? 

Thank you thank you!! 

~A blushing newbie!!!!   ;O)


----------



## Mitica100

Artograph said:


> Wow...thank you so much!!! I'm going to give it a try!! Ummm....what kind of film do I put in it..??? Regular old 35mm????? Where can I get "black and white" film?
> 
> Thank you thank you!!
> 
> ~A blushing newbie!!!! ;O)


 
Nothing to blush at, really... 

"Regular" 35mm film is what goes inside and you can find the black and white at your local photo/camera store and sometimes at Walgreens or Walmart. Do you have a manual for that camera? If not, follow this link CLICK and download it.


----------

